# Karamba

## Ginko

Conoscete Karamba? 

http://www.efd.lth.se/~d98hk/karamba/

A me emerge mi restituisce tutti gli ebuild come masked. L'ho installato ugualmente ed infatti non e' che funga proprio bene.

Volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi lo ha provato e in caso che versione di Xfree ha.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## Benve

prova superkaramba

----------

## enx89

Ho provato Karamba e funziona bene! L' Xfree e` il 4.3.0-r2. Non mi ha soddisfatto a pieno, forse perche` e` ancora giovane (0.20 credo), forse perche` mi aspettavo di piu`!

Ho provato anche SuperKaramba, e` un po' piu` carino, ma pur sempre troppo giovane!!

Anche se non e` proprio la stessa cosa, io terrei d'occhio Slicker. io ho provato la versione cvs ed e` carino, anche lui ancora troooooooppo  giovane, ma promette bene!

ENx

----------

## Ginko

 *Benve wrote:*   

> prova superkaramba

 

Si va meglio, anch'esso e' masked per me ma l'installazione forzata funziona e la tuxbar con le icone che si fanno l'onda fa invidia agli utenti MacOSX  :Smile: 

Gazie della dritta

--Gianluca

----------

## doom.it

uso superkaramba da circa un mese con tuxbar personalizzata... suscitando lo stupore di un amico utente Mac, e curiosità di molti al webb.it a padova  :Wink: 

Comunque pprofitto di questo post per una domanda... Se lancio Konsole dal Menu di KDE, oppure con il run, appare come prompt, come è giusto che sia dalle impostazioni di bash:

```
giammi@hellmaster giammi $
```

con tanto di colori gradevoli.... se pero lancio la stessa konsole, con lo stesso identico comando che uso nel run, la finestra che si apre appare questo pessimo prompt in bianco nero:

```
bash-2.05b$
```

cosa che non voglio, non capisco da dove si vada a prendere, e non capisco perchè con lo stesso comando legga dei settaggi diversi...

Idee ?

grazie

Ciao

----------

## Ginko

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque pprofitto di questo post per una domanda... Se lancio Konsole dal Menu di KDE, oppure con il run, appare come prompt, come è giusto che sia dalle impostazioni di bash:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si lo fa anche a me. Il fatto e' che la konsole che parte da tuxbar non legge /etc/profile. Io ho risolto aggiungendo :

```
source /etc/profile
```

 in ~/.bashrc

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## koma

come si rende la tuxbar trasparente ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

Grandissimo ginko... Non sapevo + dove andare a pescare x fargli mostrare il path  :Smile: 

Ora un'altra domandina... Per fare uscire il menu K sulla tuxbar ho messo come comando

```
dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0
```

 e funziona... Dove trovo una "lista" degli altri comandi? Per esempio mi piacerebbe il comando per ridurre a icona tutte le finestre, oppure quello per switchare i desktop ma dove li vado a pescare?

X koma: spulciati un po' la cartella del tema e taroccati a dovere i pic di sfondo della tuxbar... io li ho eliminati addirittura   :Cool: 

----------

## trespass

ho installato il tema tuxbar, funziona però mi compare un grande riquadro nero sotto la barra a destra, cos'è? forse qualche applet che non riesce ad aprire? come la tolgo?? ciao e grazie

max

----------

## koma

 *Quote:*   

> trespass  	
> 
> Posted: Sun Jul 13, 2003 4:17 pm    Post subject:
> 
> ho installato il tema tuxbar, funziona però mi compare un grande riquadro nero sotto la barra a destra, cos'è? forse qualche applet che non riesce ad aprire? come la tolgo?? ciao e grazie
> ...

 

se usi fluxbox blackbox o gnome significa che semplicemente lo sfondo non è trasparente ed è lo stessoproblema che ho io e ke nessuno sa risolvere.... se lo hai con kde m sa ke il problema è + grave di tipo reinstalla superkaramba o karamba

----------

## cerri

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Si lo fa anche a me. Il fatto e' che la konsole che parte da tuxbar non legge /etc/profile. Io ho risolto aggiungendo :
> 
> ```
> source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

Oppure basta lanciare 

```
konsole -ls
```

----------

